# Larry's HOME + Surprise



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The man was late, I was sitting outside waiting most of the time. Anyway, he got here and he got one cage out and then ANOTHER.  Hold on, we wanted 1 'tiel - Larry. He had 5 'tiels left that he needed to sell and he said he'll give us this 'tiel for a decent price with Larry. Well I went and got the spare cage to put the other 'tiel in (we did decide to get it) and he said he'll swap the cage for the 'tiel and we were like okay. So we got two 'tiels instead of one in the end, LOL.

I* did* have the 'no name' 'tiel in with the boys for 10 mins, but instead I put him in a cage by himself and Larry is in with the boys, yes, I am skipping quarantine for Larry, he's only a baby and looks healthy. The man had him on pellets, seed and vegetables for the past 2 weeks while he was inside. (he only just came out of the nest box a few days before he took him inside to hand-raise him) 

Larry is very tame and he's still doing the 'baby noise' but is cracking seeds, the other one isn't tame at all, but still I'm going to work on taming him. So I ended up getting a 'tiel for myself and mum got Larry! 

He left 2 cages here, a little pink one and a silver one that's not going to be used. 

Oh and he looked at all the 'tiels and said the pearl (Mali) is worth HEAPS. Lol. He wanted to buy her, and I was like "NOOO".

Now onto the photos.. 

First Larry





































And the other little guy.. who doesn't have a name yet


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh no!!! I can't see that format of photo on my computer at work. I just get little red crosses where the photo should be.  I'm sure they are beautiful and congrats.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

aww there sooo cute is that a little hole in the side of the last guys beak????


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw, what format can you see them in Cassie? and thank you.

No, his beak is just chipped there a little. It probably looks bad, but it's only a little chip.

I'm so $%^*@# off.. I dropped my camera and now the lens are stuffing up.  So I have to take it back to where I got it from tomorrow and see what happens.. now I have to use this other CRAP camera.

I got a full body shot of nameless. (still thinking) He's really pretty, I was thinking he's Cinnamon but he's got white next to the orange cheek patches.. and he's so quiet.. I'm sure he's male though. (the man I got him from didn't know)

I'm taking the baby (Larry) out soon, he keeps doing the static cry. Hopefully all he wants is a cuddle, lol. He's been eating pellets and seed.. but he continues to do the static cry even when someone talks to him

Here's a photo of nameless..


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh so cool!!! no name looks interesting...i can see how u think he may be cinny! im not sure...hard to tell with pics...kinda looks like a browny grey? congrats on ur new addition and ur mums! and dont worry bout the camera....i will take pics on the weekend which u can have as well....we can share ...if i ever hear from warren! gonna email him tonight if he doesnt email me!


----------



## laurajayne (Sep 7, 2009)

nice pic they are so sweet how old are they look about the same as fry

fry is so quite he make one or to tweets but no more do you no when they start to sing


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

So cute, congratulations.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah Kim, it's even harder to tell in person! and thank you. I'm hoping my camera will be fixable, if not I'll pinch some off of you. 



laurajayne said:


> nice pic they are so sweet how old are they look about the same as fry
> 
> fry is so quite he make one or to tweets but no more do you no when they start to sing


Larry is a baby still, not sure exactly but I'd say 8 weeks maybe 9. The other one, I think he's a lot older, maybe a year old, could be more or less. 

They'll start singing when they're ready. Some may start singing as young as 3 - 4 months. Just keep singing to him and repeat stuff and he'll catch on!


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

CUTE!  
I love the lil baby Larry... he's adorable.... and then the nameless tiel is absolutely stunning! Do you know what happened to his beak...?


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Larry looks like someones "Spike" on the forum 
he's so cute and was worth the wait even though you kept me up all morning waiting lmao!

No Name bird reminds me of Teallie,
except Teallie anin't got stripes on his bottom.

Good luck taming him you will need it if anything like Teallie


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Adorable 

I would say Larry is a pied - i was going to say split to pied until i saw yellow on his outer wing feather - I beleive Heavy pied is the one with less pied markings?

No name looks like a cinnamon male to me 

Pooh has white around his cheeks too and he's a cinnamon Pearl male 









and a close up of his face you can see the white around his cheek patches




















If i remember right Srtiels said that means they're split to white face?? 

I know Pooh is but it may just be a coincidence


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Aww how old is he 
I think Sandy is getting them rings round his cheeks too!

Teallieis a Cinnamon his plumage is a lighter grey compared 
to the dark Grey tiel.Teallie is about 4-5 years old he's a wild guy but is coming around very very very slowley!

frets about hands going near him but I sometimes rub his head with Millet and when he's not watching do it with my finger 

How much are Pearls normally then? 
I paid £30 for my tame girl she came from a Pet shop which was indoors in a aviary, I think the Petshop sold me her not knowing it belonged to the shop or something cos all the other birds in there were all scared senceless of me :/ 

she also had half a middle foot missing and toe nail missing!
doesn't affect her in any way she is very tame imnot quite used to that tbh, I'd rather she would eat her food and not land on mine


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I sell my hand fed Cinnamon Pearls for $80.00 Normal Pearls(hand fed) is $70

Pet shop here for a wild cinnamon pearl was $140.00 last time i seen one at a pet smart


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

His beak is just chipped a bit. I don't know how it happened though, perhaps while he was in the aviary?

Larry has huge spots of yellow on the back of his head as you can see, I thought split to pied, but I'll be happy if he turns out to be pied.

We named the other one 'Jasper' since we lost our last 'tiel Jasper. I thought he was cinnamon, and I told (well kept telling) mum that he's like Theo, only he's a male, and she's lighter then him. I remember srtiels saying something about split to whiteface - I could ask her and see what she says anyway.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Solace. said:


> Aw, what format can you see them in Cassie? and thank you.
> 
> I'm not sure what format they are. Some I'm able to see and some I can't for some reason. Our IT department at work is pretty strict so that may be why. Stupid work interfering with my social life.
> 
> I could see the photo you attached to that message. He's very cute and looks just like my Holly. Hopefully he's not as much trouble as Holly is.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Cassie said:


> I'm not sure what format they are. Some I'm able to see and some I can't for some reason. Our IT department at work is pretty strict so that may be why. Stupid work interfering with my social life.
> 
> I could see the photo you attached to that message. He's very cute and looks just like my Holly. Hopefully he's not as much trouble as Holly is.


LOL!

I'll attach photos of Larry for you since you can see attachments.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Awwww. What a little angel!! He's very cute. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

No problem!  

If I post anymore I'll remember to add them in attachments.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Solace. said:


> No problem!
> 
> If I post anymore I'll remember to add them in attachments.


Thank you.  I'm going on leave for 3 weeks after today (woo hoo!!!) so I won't have internet access for a while. I'll have to catch up on things here when I get back. Good luck with your new babies.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

he he he don,t you love those kind of deals


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Most definitely allen.  If only more came up more often.



Cassie said:


> Thank you.  I'm going on leave for 3 weeks after today (woo hoo!!!) so I won't have internet access for a while. I'll have to catch up on things here when I get back. Good luck with your new babies.


No problemo! 

Ooo have fun and take care.  And thanks.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Solace. said:


> Most definitely allen.  If only more came up more often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I can't wait.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well i no i got a great deal from a local breeder as well he has like 30 chicks ready to go and i,m getting 4 for $100.00 i think the reson why so cheap is he has so many babies


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

allen said:


> well i no i got a great deal from a local breeder as well he has like 30 chicks ready to go and i,m getting 4 for $100.00 i think the reson why so cheap is he has so many babies


Whoa.  I should move over there, LOL.


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

No you shouldn't, you have enough, lol.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL hey, there's no such thing as enough. Not to me there's not!


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

They are adorable! I love Larry's coloring!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well he has over 200 various kinds of birds


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

a looker for sure and the other one wowwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Solace sometimes you can get themfor nothing,
I seem to be hearing people dumping birds alot at the min cos they can't afford to keep them


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> I sell my hand fed Cinnamon Pearls for $80.00 Normal Pearls(hand fed) is $70
> 
> Pet shop here for a wild cinnamon pearl was $140.00 last time i seen one at a pet smart


The most I ever paid for my bird was £38 I paid that for Sandy!
hand raised ones are about £50 to £60 ...

I don't think i'd pay that extra for a tame bird,
I actually prefer them to be abit wild and let them get used to
you between


----------

